# Toy and miniature poodle nose shape



## toypoodle_lover (10 mo ago)

Hello, I am just wondering does anyone know anything about more health issues on teddy bear nosed poodles?








And that long nosed poodles have less health issues? 








Or the opposite?

Can anyone tell me their experience with the different noses?
All of the responsible breeders I found are breeding long nosed poodles but I prefer the look of teddy bear nosed poodles. But if the nose affects the health then I would go with long nosed. If anyone has any additional information I would appreciate it.


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

I think all well bred poodles have the same length of noses. They’re standard,miniature and toy. I’m no expert but there isn’t a short snout poodle,specifically . The reason they look like a teddy bear is because of the hair cut on the nose. This is my dog. Excuse the fact that she hasn’t been brushed out yet. But, anyhow.She has a long snout,but I could let her hair grow out around her nose and make her look like a teddy bear. I prefer the clean face now. My toy that passed was kept teddy bear but I like a shaved face for Bijou. Maybe an expert can chime in?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Shorter nose is poor conformation, but the teddy bear trim is disceptive.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

As has been said previously, the fluffy face is what typically makes the nose look short. The actual short muzzled poodles you sometimes see are not bred to the poodle standard. They are all backyard bred without health or temperament in mind. If you want the teddy bear look, just grow the face out and it will look just like you want.

My dog's breeder posted this. All of these dogs are littermates and have the same general conformation. The fluffy faced poodle has just as long of a muzzle as the rest.


----------



## toypoodle_lover (10 mo ago)

Thank you all. All of it helped a lot. 😊😊


----------



## ivy1 (12 mo ago)

Toys are the types of poodles who can have a teddy bear face. The face is shorter. But it has to do with the groom as well. Pictured are my boy with a face clipped close and in one need of a groom. Teddy bear faces do not get shaved. They get scissor clipped. I have had toy poodles with a long skinny snout too. My boy was very popular. Everyone wanted to stop and see him when we were out in public. He didn't like the attention.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

ivy1 said:


> Toys are the types of poodles who can have a teddy bear face. The face is shorter. But it has to do with the groom as well. Pictured are my boy with a face clipped close and in one need of a groom. Teddy bear faces do not get shaved. They get scissor clipped. I have had toy poodles with a long skinny snout too. My boy was very popular. Everyone wanted to stop and see him when we were out in public. He didn't like the attention.


You can find toy poodles with shorter muzzles, but they are not conformationally correct dogs. All reputable poodle breeders are breeding to meet the poodle standard. They may still have some variation in litters, but their aim will always to be to meet the standard. A poodle's eyes should be halfway between the tip of its nose and the back of the head. Toys are more likely to fall a bit short of this length, but any reputable breeder will be aiming for longer muzzles. So you won't really find a breeder that is aiming to produce shorter muzzles. Natural variation in litters means some well-bred pups may indeed have a shorter muzzle, especially smaller toys, but there isn't really a way to select a well-bred puppy for the trait. Any breeder advertising this trait isn't reputable.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Yup, you’re just looking for a regular run of the mill, well-bred toy poodle. Their little faces are irresistible, no shortness needed just good hair and a good groomer (especially one that’s good at japanese fusion)


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

My mini has a regular poodle nose. I had him fluffy faced when he was younger, family pressure and I was new to grooming. It did make his nose seem shorter.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Apricot mini momma said:


> My mini has a regular poodle nose. I had him fluffy faced when he was younger, family pressure and I was new to grooming. It did make his nose seem shorter.
> View attachment 490356


Wow that looks really nice on him!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie has a long snout when shaved and a short teddy bear one when it grows out. She looks like a completely different dog with the 2 different hair lengths.


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

See the dogs below, 












































For reference, these are the same Whiskey. Perceived length of nose actually differs depending on hair cut and the angle that you look at the dog 😁 The actual length doesn’t change.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## toypoodle_lover (10 mo ago)

Bailey_Whiskey said:


> See the dogs below,
> 
> View attachment 490362
> 
> ...


Wow he really does look like a different dog! Thank you for the pictures


----------



## CharlietheToy (Oct 20, 2021)

Phaz23 said:


> Yup, you’re just looking for a regular run of the mill, well-bred toy poodle. Their little faces are irresistible, no shortness needed just good hair and a good groomer (especially one that’s good at japanese fusion)
> View attachment 490355


I had no idea there was such a thing as Japanese fusion or Japanese grooming, even though Charlie and I live in Tokyo. I just checked it out using the search function and was amazed. Charlie has a little bit of an underbite, so the breeder recommended a Teddy Bear cut, but that's a little too cute for my taste. When we first took him to the groomer, I asked them to shave his snout, but they told me that was old-fashioned. They do keep it pretty short, but it's all just scissors.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

I think it's all about the cut - similar to with people lol. My toy poodle, Teddy RIP, had a normal poodle length face but looked completely different when his facial hair was long. Then he looked as if he had a much shorter face. My toy poodle, Toby RIP, had a very long and elegant nose but looked completely different when his facial hair was long. My current miniature poodle, Ernie has a face very similar to Toby, but a bit bigger all round. I do prefer the face shaved or at least trimmed very short. To me it adds to the regal look of the dog and somehow says 'essence of poodle' lol. I just love all poodles. Come to that I just love all dogs regardless of breed. They're a very, very special species and I can't imagine life without at least one being a part of mine 🧡


----------

